# New Ariens 24 Deluxe or 28 Deluxe?



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking at both from Lowes. They each have the same motor. 254 cc. The 28 is 200.00 more. Im thinking the 24 would be much easier to run? I have a steep gravel driveway that I am tired of horsing my old 32" Craftsman on tracs. Neighbor just bought a new Deluxe 28 on wheels that works great on the same slope as mine but his driveway is paved. We get several snows usually 12" or less but occasionally we get 3' to 4' Need some advice please.


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

Between those 2, I would choose the Deluxe 24. Better HP to bucket ratio.
I have the Deluxe 28 sho with the 306cc engine. I would not want the 254cc engine on the 28 inch bucket in wet heavy snow deeper than 12 inches.


----------



## Jesse11B (Jan 27, 2020)

I’ve really enjoyed and appreciated my deluxe 24 over this past year in northwestern Minnesota. I think you would be happy with the differential(auto turn). The machine can pivot on a dime. 

If the gravel drive catches the bucket skids the differential might open up and cause the machine to turn. Your arms might be used a bit to keep it straight. Some have had luck using poly/plastic skids vs metal on uneven surfaces with better results.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

28" clears a standard US sidewalk in 1 pass.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Engine size is more important for me, but if they both have the same engine, then I would prefer the 24". It is easier to store the 24" and get in tight spaces. Also, you can walk faster in the 24" and less worry about feeding it too much with snow. Sidewalk is 36" wide, so you would need 2 paths anyway. I would not want 30" for homeowner use.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

I would also go (well, I did go) with the 24 for the same reasons--same engine but smaller bucket / allows me to go between two cars on a 2-car driveway AND on the "outside" without riding on the lawn.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Bricklayer said:


> Between those 2, I would choose the Deluxe 24. Better HP to bucket ratio.
> I have the Deluxe 28 sho with the 306cc engine. I would not want the 254cc engine on the 28 inch bucket in wet heavy snow deeper than 12 inches.


As the others have mention, horsepower verse intake capacity. If you read enough stories, you will find that some machines eat belts. If you drill down far enough you find it's due to to much intake, whether it's massive snow depth, to fast travel speed, or, as mention, design facilitates over feeding.
Horsepower first, then match the bucket size, then traction drive.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

dman2 said:


> Engine size is more important for me, but if they both have the same engine, then I would prefer the 24". It is easier to store the 24" and get in tight spaces. Also, you can walk faster in the 24" and less worry about feeding it too much with snow. Sidewalk is 36" wide, so you would need 2 paths anyway. I would not want 30" for homeowner use.


I see that there is no standard to sidewalk width.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

You will like having the 4" wider for the lower amount snowfalls. For the deep snowfalls, either slow down the machine speed or take a lesser width cut per path. 

Either size machine has the same size engine and impeller, meaning either will move the same amount of lbs per hour. 

As to which machine is easier to move around, they're probably about the same. The 24" is obviously smaller width for storage, if that is a consideration. 

Unless Lowes has a sales special, the price difference should be $100 additional for the 28" 

Do this- ask the neighbor to let you take a test drive.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If your driveway size is 8 cars or less I would go with the 24" machine. However if the size is greater than 8 cars, I would suggest going with the Deluxe 28 SHO (306 cc engine and faster impeller speed).


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

I know that even with my Deluxe 28 SHO with the 306cc engine, I would have to feather the drive lever in the EOD snow, to keep it from bogging too much.
The reason for that, in my opinion, is that even though I adjusted the speed linkage, with reverse2 bottomed against the stop, 1st gear was still too fast. Had to keep getting on and off of the drive lever in heavy deeper snow.
I notched the dash between 1st and reverse, and now have the ultimate creeper speed. I can take full buckets of the EOD snow, and just follow along behind the machine, with no drive lever feathering, and no bogging of the engine.
I imagine you could do that to the Deluxe 28 with the 254cc engine also, but I would just go with the 24 anyway. Matter of fact, I am going to keep an eye out on the used market, this off season, and pick up a Deluxe 24 for a backup blower. I do 11 drives, and some sidewalks each storm.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Did the same mod to my Deluxe 28 SHO to get the creeper speed. Factory 1st gear setting just felt too fast when tackling deep compressed snow another benefit is it allows the machine a chance to dig into the frozen EOD instead of trying to rise up.


----------



## Bricklayer (Dec 29, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Did the same mod to my Deluxe 28 SHO to get the creeper speed. Factory 1st gear setting just felt too fast when tackling deep compressed snow another benefit is it allows the machine a chance to dig into the frozen EOD instead of trying to rise up.


Yeah Ziggy, pretty sure I got the idea from your thread. Best mod ever, in my opinion! Thanks.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Ziggy65 said:


> If your driveway size is 8 cars or less I would go with the 24" machine. However if the size is greater than 8 cars, I would suggest going with the Deluxe 28 SHO (306 cc engine and faster impeller speed).


8 cars wide or long? lol!


----------



## tgb68 (Feb 19, 2021)

I had the same quandary this winter, went with the 24 deluxe for a couple of reasons. I don’t have a huge driveway, storage, I can pull the car in the garage with the 24 and the engine to bucket ratio others have mentioned. Machine has been fantastic!


----------

